# Another Positive Doping Test for Methylhexaneamine



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Another Positive Doping Test for Methylhexaneamine by Anthony Roberts A Sri Lankan weightlifter recently tested positive for methylhexaneamine, the banned substance that has been responsible for a flurry of positive tests and lawsuits over the past few months. Although MHA is a potent stimulant, I never really got a huge ergogenic effect from the stuff [...]

*Read More...*


----------

